# Need minor aesthetic repair for a DVD player



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I have a DVD player with a metal trim piece, probably aluminum, that fell off of the front of the drawer. Naturally, the drawer is plastic. What’s a good adhesive for bonding metal and plastic?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I have a DVD player with a metal trim piece, probably aluminum, that fell off of the front of the drawer. Naturally, the drawer is plastic. What’s a good adhesive for bonding metal and plastic?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Hi Wayne,

Good only 2 part epoxy will work well, apply only a thing coat to one of the sides. Also, Gorilla glue will bond it, but you'll have to be careful as it tends to swell when curing - very, very thin coat of this stuff.

Ray


----------

